#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-17
<carthik> hi whiprush
<whiprush> hi carthik
<Burgundavia> whiprush: where are you? don't you usually have a /ubuntu/member cloak?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-18
<fabbione> hey guys
<fabbione> the ubuntu developer meeting for tomorrow at 23:00 UTC has been cancelled
<fabbione> could you please update the fridge calendar?
<fabbione> thanks
<fabbione> oh sorry again.. also the one for the next week (release) is going to be cancelled)
<matthewrevell> fabbione: I've updated tomorrow's
<fabbione> matthewrevell: can you also update next week please?
<matthewrevell> fabbione: Yep, just looking for it in the content list :)
<fabbione> thanks
<matthewrevell> 26th October?
<fabbione> yeps
<matthewrevell> fabbione: Done :)
<fabbione> thanks
<matthewrevell> np
<jono> hi all
<jono> anyone fancy approving the last two stories I just submitted?
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-20
<highvoltage> hi there fridgers!
<highvoltage> is a story like this fridge-worthy? http://edubuntu.org/news/7
<highvoltage> if so, can someone please put it up?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: yes, it is
<highvoltage> hi Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> robitaille: can you write up a quick fridge story for us?
<nixternal> or i could
<nixternal> or you could
<nixternal> hehe
<highvoltage> nixternal: thanks :)
<nixternal> thanks for what?
<robitaille> nixternal:  go ahead...I'm about to go to bed
<nixternal> lol
<Burgundavia> actually, I don't have edit rights on teh fridge
<highvoltage> nixternal: for voluneering :)
<nixternal> got it robitaille!
<highvoltage> 09:13 < nixternal> or i could
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> highvoltage: you got edit rights?
<highvoltage> nope :-/
<nixternal> if you say no, i will check
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ok..let me hit it up really quick
<nixternal> Weekly News #18 in Fridge Queue!
<nixternal> immmm back
<nixternal> hook it up
<nixternal> how come that flickr bar only shows the same junk?
<nixternal> it never updates..i would say it is broke
<highvoltage> hi
<highvoltage> any fridge admins have some time to put http://edubuntu.org/news/7 up? :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2006-10-21
<Seveas> %rss announce TheFridge
<ubotu> OK
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-15
<Burgundavia> anybody alive?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<Burgundavia> mdke: hey
<mdke> hiya
<mdke> gimme a minute to sort out this ubuntu-docs business
<Burgundavia> sure
<mdke> ok
<mdke> hardware support?
<Burgundavia> ya
<mdke> Burgundavia: can it go live? I'm correcting a few typos and it looks good to me
* mdke pokes Burgundavia 
<Burgundavia> yep, go live
<Burgundavia> sorry, lost in thought
<mdke> :)
<mdke> done
<mdke> nice work again Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> thanks
* #ubuntu-fridge  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-16
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1175 <-- proofing required
<Burgundavia> yes, it si published, that is to allow others to proof it
<Burgundavia> hmm, anybody around?
<mdke> yes
<mdke> Burgundavia: looking
<mdke> ok, updated
<LaserJock> so did Vid's story get approved?
<Burgundavia> sort of
<Burgundavia> my story with bits of Vids did get approved
<LaserJock> ah
<mdke> we should delete the duplicate one I guess
<LaserJock> yeah, I got confused
<LaserJock> perhaps I need to pay better attention
<Burgundavia> did a duplicate one get approved?
<LaserJock> not approved, but it's in the queue
* mdke nods
<bluekuja> Rinchen: heya
<Rinchen> hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> Rinchen: I gonna write an article for the mozilla-team. We need let ppl know about current firefox testing
<Rinchen> great
<bluekuja> on QA graber
<bluekuja> gonna ping you when done, it's pretty important
<bluekuja> to have it done before gutsy
<bluekuja> two days left ;)
<Rinchen> sweet.  I'd suggest pinging someone else like mdke or similar for review
<bluekuja> ok, great
<bluekuja> it should be done for today
<bluekuja> or it will be too late
<bluekuja> ^^
<LaserJock> bluekuja: if I'm around I can review it too
<bluekuja> LaserJock: sounds great
<bluekuja> I gonna have it done for this evening (like 21 or 22 --> GMT+2)
<bluekuja> need to finish some other stuff first
<LaserJock> bluekuja: and I should have your interview up by then
<bluekuja> LaserJock: great :)
<bluekuja> I hope you'll be around
<Rinchen> go go LaserJock
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
<LaserJock> bluekuja: I don't see the article in the queue
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-fridge.log
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-18
<Burgundavia> hey Madpilot
<Madpilot> evening
<Madpilot> what's new?
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
<LaserJock> I am
<LaserJock> ready for your last?
<Burgundavia> I need some inspiration
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1180
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: it looks good
<Burgundavia> I need some links
<Burgundavia> having a crap day, so my writing is a bit crap as well
<boredandblogging> maybe suggest some things to do in the community
<boredandblogging> the usual loco, docs, motu
<Burgundavia> yep, that is where I ran out of inspriration
<Burgundavia> did your edting account come through, boredandblogging?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: yep, I got it
<boredandblogging> i'd probably start by saying join your loco
<boredandblogging> see if they have an install fest coming up for gutsy
<boredandblogging> pitch in, blah, blah, blah
<boredandblogging> :-)
<boredandblogging> or find the closest release party
<Burgundavia> ya
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> anybody editing that?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: not me
<Burgundavia> take a peek now
<boredandblogging> this is nit picky, but I would suggest saying documentation, marketing, developers, MOTU
<boredandblogging> so not scare people away
<Burgundavia> right
<Burgundavia> feel free to edit it
<boredandblogging> says I'm not authorized
<Burgundavia> what?
<boredandblogging> can't edit someone else's postings
<boredandblogging> i can create and edit my own
<boredandblogging> its a permissions thing in drupal
<Burgundavia> what is your username?
<boredandblogging> nali
<Burgundavia> hmm, ugh
<Burgundavia> do you know what setting in Drupal that might be?
<boredandblogging> hold on
<Burgundavia> do I need to look in the node module
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> actually it depends
<boredandblogging> if there are roles set up
<boredandblogging> depending on what role I have
<boredandblogging> its possible that role isn't allowed to edit other peoples content
<Burgundavia> well, you have the supereditor role
<Burgundavia> which should have the permissions
<boredandblogging> the role should have "edit story content"
<boredandblogging> not just "edit own story content"
<boredandblogging> to edit other writers content
<Burgundavia> try now
<boredandblogging> nope
<Burgundavia> ugh
<Burgundavia> try now
<boredandblogging> nope
<Burgundavia> let me just give you admin rights
<boredandblogging> ok
<Madpilot> if all else fails, get out the larger club
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> try now
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, joining #ubuntu to watch the trainwreck?
<Madpilot> also, why are you not in -ca?
<Burgundavia> oh, forgot
<boredandblogging> yup, that worked
<Burgundavia> I am off, back ina bout 45
<Burgundavia> back
<Burgundavia> thoughts before i go live?
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: ^
<LaserJock> one sec
<boredandblogging> hold on
<LaserJock> Burgundavia: looks fine to me
<boredandblogging> one sec
<boredandblogging> added a link to gutsy release parties
<boredandblogging> done
<Burgundavia> cool
<Burgundavia> you can take it live
<boredandblogging> ok
<boredandblogging> its set to published, what else needs to be done?
<boredandblogging> front page?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> both
<boredandblogging> yeah, done
<Burgundavia> I am glad that little run is done
<Rinchen> morning and happy release day
<LaserJock> oh come on people. we're many hours into the release already and not even a story in the queue?
<LaserJock> so much for "Fresh" ;-)
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-19
<boredandblogging> should something get written up about the release?
<Madpilot> probably
<Burgundavia> there is a half written story
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1181
<Burgundavia> somebody can finish it
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, boredandblogging ^
<Burgundavia> mdke: you up yet?
<mdke> Burgundavia: yeah, unfortunately :)
<Burgundavia> heh
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1181
<Burgundavia> mind pretty-ing that up?
<mdke> i'll try
<Burgundavia> thans
<Burgundavia> I am working on a "first reviews" story
<mdke> Burgundavia: live
<Burgundavia> rocking
<mdke> what did you think of Lucas' criticism on planet recently?
<Burgundavia> we might want to mention it
<mdke> I think it's pretty unfair myself
<Burgundavia> it should probably be under the technology section
<Burgundavia> ie, built on debian, GNOME, X.org, etc.
<mdke> hmm. The website makes a pretty conscious effort to keep things simple and not confuse the reader with too many brands, it's a difficult balance.
<mdke> but you're right, in technical explanations then obviously the various software Ubuntu uses and is based on should be mentioned
<Burgundavia> I think it should be mentioned in the relesae announcement too
<mdke> yes. That focuses on new features and it could focus on some of the basic features of Ubuntu too
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> ugh, the dc being hammered is making fridge editing difficult
<boredandblogging> how about providing a link to downloading and mentioning torrents has a good alternative for the 7.10 released post?
<boredandblogging> especially if its taking some folks 9 hours to download an ISO
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: hmm, there is already a half written story about that
<Burgundavia> maybe we shoudl infish it
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: the reviews have started to roll in?
<boredandblogging> i added some links to the UWN, maybe we could use some of those
<Burgundavia> sure, go nuts
<Rinchen> what he said ^^
<Burgundavia> hey Rinchen
<Rinchen> howdy
<Rinchen> great articles these last few days
<Burgundavia> your team report was very boring, so added a bit about us actually writing a sotry or two
<Rinchen> sweet
<Rinchen> I just want us to get some credit :-)
<Rinchen> makes us look organized
<Burgundavia> heh, indeed
<Burgundavia> I was thinking of a "10 most common misconceptions in reviews"
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-20
<Burgundavia> hey popey
<boredandblogging> alright, I'm gonna see if I can find some more stuff for the 7.10 post
<boredandblogging> the folks at desktoplinux.com love ubuntu
<boredandblogging> added a link to release party flickr images
<Burgundavia> boredandblogging: which post
<Burgundavia> ?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: to the release one
<boredandblogging> just added a couple of links
<boredandblogging> and I posted to a couple of lists suggesting they tag their release party pictures
<Burgundavia> ahh, ok
<Burgundavia> I am currently editing that
<boredandblogging> cool
<Burgundavia> I am going to nuke the gobuntu story
<boredandblogging> good idea
<Burgundavia> we can do a full story on gobntu later
<Burgundavia> alright, can you do a read through?
<boredandblogging> yeah, hold on
<Burgundavia> should we make the dell story a separate article?
<boredandblogging> probably, but no harm in mentioning it in the review post.
<boredandblogging> its looks good
<Burgundavia> well, if we are going to pull it out, lets just do it
<Burgundavia> are you editing the story?
<boredandblogging> in that case, lets pull the flickr link too, once there are more pictures, we can post it separately
<boredandblogging> no, not editing it
<Burgundavia> right, that is a good story as well
<Burgundavia> what a bout the debian stuff?
<Burgundavia> is that worth another story?
<boredandblogging> ehh, I'm not sure its worth a story at all
<Burgundavia> I think it is, but I will yank it for another story which we can talk about on fiidge-devel
<boredandblogging> might be better for the blog section in the UWN
<Burgundavia> http://www.itwire.com/content/view/14937/53/
<Burgundavia> there is a good one for the uwn
<boredandblogging> yeah, got that one
<Burgundavia> http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9799636-7.html?tag=nefd.only
<Burgundavia> that is a good one for the UWN as well
<boredandblogging> got that one too
<boredandblogging> the ITN/ITB are going to be long in the UWN this week
<Burgundavia> ok, writing Dell story right now
<Burgundavia> that can go up tomorrow
<Burgundavia> can you rereview
<Burgundavia> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1182
<boredandblogging> lemme look
<Burgundavia> if you think it is ready, it can go live
<boredandblogging> yeah, its ready
<boredandblogging> its live
<boredandblogging> if you need, i can read the dell story in the morning
<Burgundavia> sounds good
<Burgundavia> are we live with the review story?
<boredandblogging> Burgundavia: yeah
<Burgundavia> ok, http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1184
<Burgundavia> that needs some work, but can go live tomorrow sometime
<Burgundavia> geez, 90% of the fr\ont page is me
<mdke> i've tweaked that one a bit
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-10-21
<Burgundavia> anybody around?
 * beuno raises his hand
<Burgundavia> can proof and make live http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1184
<beuno> Burgundavia, sure, reading
<Burgundavia> thanks
<beuno> Burgundavia, looked perfect, published
<beuno> great job on the fridge these past few weeks  :D
<Burgundavia> been fun
<boredandblogging> maybe we should put this on the fridge: http://spevack.livejournal.com/31016.html
<boredandblogging> :-P
<Burgundavia> heh
<boredandblogging> lets just wrap up all the negativity in one post
<Burgundavia> heh'
<Burgundavia> the "Fuck Ubuntu" post
<boredandblogging> exactly!
<boredandblogging> or maybe add a section like that to the UWN
<mdke> geez, that is one long comments list for something so unimportant
<popey> meh
 * popey doesn't feed the troll
<boredandblogging> why is the florida loco team listed everyday on the calendar?
<Burgundavia> I have no idea
<bluekuja> Burgundavia, boredandblogging: I guess it's a bug. It was reported somewhere in LP
<Burgundavia> because they are tagged as meeting all day, everyday
<boredandblogging> hah, nice
